

Show HN: YouMatchUp – Robust real-time poll maker (no sign up required) - mcep5f2009
https://www.youmatchup.com/

======
mcep5f2009
I posted this a few weeks ago but at the time you had to register to create a
poll. After receiving some good feedback I decided to change the structure and
let people create polls without registering. So, if you wanted to try out the
poll maker before but didn’t want to register, feel free to try it now and let
me know what you think. Thanks!

